# Mange in SD



## mifox (Oct 31, 2005)

I might have an oportunity to hunt in south central *SOUTH *Dakota for several days before Christmas. With the price of gas I wouldn't make the trip unless I knew the hides were good to sell. Can anyone tell me what the status of mange is out there? I heard it's bad in Nebraska. Thanks for any information.


----------



## XFIRE800 (Oct 25, 2010)

Im in NE south dakota and have seen and heard of quite a few yotes with mange, but ive seen and heard of more without.


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

im in north eastish sd and have yet to hear or see anything of mange this year and not much last year either... down in the central part of the state could be a different story, i'm really not sure, either way, shoot em up....


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Just about to start hunting em for the year but of the 5 I shot,I think one had the beginning of mange.Not sure.I know a fair number of others shot here in the NE that haven't had it.Can't help in the central part though-sure could be different.
Call a CO or GFPs district office and you'll get your info.

http://gfp.sd.gov/agency/contacts/


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

My buddy just got done with coyote tourney down there and got 5 and none of his had mange and only a few through the whole tourney


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

duckp... we should get together sometime this winter and do some damage...


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

ay tee,
Sounds like an idea,what town you near?


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

ipswich


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

OK,will send a PM.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

ay-tee, if your gonna hunt with DuckP, be forwarned.. he may look old as hell but don't let that fool ya.. he's tough as nails and as mean as a snake eace:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeh,and blind as well. :thumb:


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

well, whatever it takes to make a day exciting...


----------

